# PC macht gar nix mehr (kein Bild...)



## SixDark (14. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Hab hier nen PC stehen, den ich neu gekauft und installiert habe. Nun macht er allerdings gar nix mehr. Soll heißen, ich schalte ihn ein, Lüfter von der CPU und vom Netzteil laufen, aber der Bildschirm wird nicht angesprochen. Somit kann ich gar nix machen, noch nicht mal ins BIOS - logisch, wie auch ohne Bild... (Monitor funktioniert aber!)

Was kann es sein bzw. wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2004)

Höchstwahrscheinlich liegt es am Mainboard, CPU oder Speicher. Graka oder Netzteil kann auch sein.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Radhad (15. Juli 2004)

Netzteil eher nicht, wenn der PC angeht. Check zuerst mal die Grafikkarte, am besten mal eine andere einbauen. Das selbe Problem hatte ich bei meiner ELSA Gladiac, als nach 6 Monaten sich der Lüfter verabschiedet hatte.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Radhad _
> *Netzteil eher nicht, wenn der PC angeht. Check zuerst mal die Grafikkarte, am besten mal eine andere einbauen. Das selbe Problem hatte ich bei meiner ELSA Gladiac, als nach 6 Monaten sich der Lüfter verabschiedet hatte.
> MfG Radhad *



Netzteil ist durchaus möglich, wenn es z.B. nicht genug Spannung für die CPU oder das Board liefern kann (hatte ich hier in der Firma schon oft genug)
Grafikkarte macht sich oft durch piepen bemerkbar, daher tippe ich eher auf Speicher, CPU oder Board.


----------



## danube (15. Juli 2004)

Piept er denn beim einschalten?

Ansonsten würde ich ihn einfach zurückbringen, so hast du am wenigsten Stress.


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

woraus besteht denn dein system ?

ich hatte das auch mal (wenn noch garantie drauf ist zurückbringen)
bei mir sind  der speicher , das mainboard und die cpu gleichzeitig kaputtgegeangen


Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## SixDark (15. Juli 2004)

Also er hat weder gepiept noch sonst irgendwas gemacht. Aber es war die Grafikkarte.... Jetzt gehts wieder!

Vielen Dank an Euch alle!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

